# CBee 22 short & long



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Anyone know if they still make these They were real Quiet I was told they were taken off the market for that reason


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

I believe they still sell them, If not look into the Aguila brand. They make a primer powered only bullet. I believe it's a 17grain projectile. They ARE really quiet, I shoot them in my basement.


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

plenty of brands of what are called "sub sonics".
I use Aguila, and CCI.
Very quiet, but lethal at short range, and doesn't rattle the neighbors.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Back in the early 60s we would buy 22 BB caps. The end of the shell held a small BB. Used to shoot them in an old 22 bolt action single shot. Made NO NOISE. You would only hear the firing pin hit. Was nice on yard rats and rabbits, had to be within 60 foot though.....


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I just came back from Gandermountain they had CCI ones they work they are Quiet enough Thanks for the help


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

I bought them last year at Shooter Service, on the front counter just less than a year ago, they only go 650 feet per second, good for close range only.
I also seen them at Jays last fall.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You can buy CB caps here.

http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/browse?TabID=3&Categoryid=10014&categorystring=653***7547***


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

...And, always factor your freight charges!


----------

